# Need the heat.



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Not many of you expats will realise, last weekend was our summer here in Northampton. We had temperatures in the high 20's. So that we can get over the shock, we now are back to our seasonal mid teens.

Why do I wish to share this with you? 'Cos I'm going to need your help.

The higher temperatures made my (lovely) wife so much more mobile. She has a back injury. The higher temperatures made her life so much easier. And like a bolt from the blue, we realised we would need to change our retirement plans. Pretty obvious really. We will need to move to Spain, or somewhere with a similar climate. As Spain and perhaps Greece, are the only countries in the EU with the temperatures we need, we settled on Spain.

I've been in and out of this site for some years. Funnily, always in the winter. So, I've always had an idea this is what I (we?) would end up doing. 

Where do you guys fit in? Read on.

We have never visited mainland Spain. This situation will change, when we can.
But, this does leave us with an open mind as to where to go. 

Ideally, somewhere, on the outskirts of a small town or large village. Within an hour or so of a beach and airport. Not under a flightpath.

Not necessarily in a "Brit" area, we intend to be able to speak, at least, some Spanish, asap.

Mild, and if not mild, short winters. I know this year was an exception. If we get another one like that, a short break in the Canaries perhaps.

Why not the Canaries? I think I've picked up on this forum, the Canaries is a very expensive place to live. That is, compared to mainland Spain.

Do I have any ideas as to where I would like us to go ?
Not really, although as a kid (many, many years ago ) I loved to read the exploits of Ken and Mollie Craven in Motorcycle Sport. They arranged motorcycle tours to Mojacar. Quite a feat if you remember, they were on 1950's Triumph and BSA's.
So Mojacar has been somewhere at the back of my mind for years. 
I can be persuaded either way here. Great place to live/ Don't touch it with a barge pole ? Up to you guys.

How much money would we have?
Sadly not a fortune. The proceeds of selling the house, or maybe from renting it. And our OA pension.

I've read the stickies(?) on health care, Nia and such, so for the time being, I'll settle for your advice as to where to live. Not much to ask, is it? 

Of couse it is, and very gratful we would be for the time you all put in via this forum. 

Thanks for reading this,

Derek


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! Hhhmmm, Mojacar could be good. We have a couple of posters from that area (Owdoggy is one) and I know he loves it!!!! However, Spain is a very big country. The one thing I will say is that we've just had the most horrendous winter here. It rained from Mid December til April and altho not as cold as the UK, for whatever reason, Spain isnt geared up for cold or wet weather. The houses are drafty, leak and very few have central heating. 

You have to come out and have a look, maybe a factfinding holiday in the Mojacar/Almeria area, hire a car and have a good look around. Before you buy anything, rent first, it'll give you a chance to see what you really think, cos priorities and preferences change completely once you live here.

The cost of living here isnt as cheap as it was, altho rent is cheaper, booze and ciggies are cheaper and petrol is still a bit cheaper. But life is better IMO and many people who claim UK pensions manage fairly well and if the exchange rate picks up (HAH!!????) then it things can only get better

Jo xxxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Where to settle is very difficult to advise on - it can be such a personal thing.

We love where we are (which is an hour south of Valencia and 20 minutes from the beaches around Gandia) but we have a biased opinion!

We chose a non-Brit location on purpose and we wanted good temperate weather, rather the blistering summers of further south. Mild winters are possible but as you already know, certainly not guaranteed.

I'd highly recommend where we are but I'm sure most people will give a positive feedback on their own areas so I'm probably not being much help.

Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

neilmac said:


> We chose a non-Brit location on purpose and we wanted good temperate weather, rather the blistering summers of further south. Mild winters are possible but as you already know, certainly not guaranteed.


The blistering summers tend to be in the middle not down South. It's always quite nice here, mid 30s rarely in the 40's generally a breeze and we've never seen the need for aircon in the apartment. We also live in a non-Brit location so don't discount the CDS based on bad press/misinformation/snobbery


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> The blistering summers tend to be in the middle not down South. It's always quite nice here, mid 30s rarely in the 40's generally a breeze and we've never seen the need for aircon in the apartment.


Agree that mid 30s is nice for summer temperatures, as I said, most people will have a bias to their own preferred areas.



ShinyAndy said:


> We also live in a non-Brit location so don't discount the CDS based on bad press/misinformation/snobbery


I don't think I did - not having mentioned CDS


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Sorry, that was to the OP not meant to be directed to you


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

We arrived in Jan - northern Costa Blanca - and although it has been wet and unsettled it's NOTHING like a UK winter, especially the last one. All the houses we looked at for rental had central heating, ours has a huge woodburner which is more than sufficeint to keep it warm. I didn't wear my thick heavy duffle coat again once we're flown out of snow gripped Gatwick, nor the hat and gloves, the arctic northerly wind wasn't here, the beach still looked incredible in a storm. 

Cost of living here is about the same as the UK I think - as Jojo says, alcohol is much cheaper, petrol a bit, council tax etc also cheaper. Fuel bills a bit less even with central heating and a hungry wood fire, and we stopped using it at the beginning of April.

We very much liked Nerja/Almunecar as well, that's near Mojacar right?? Same kind of mountain/beach/interior we have here...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> We arrived in Jan - northern Costa Blanca - and although it has been wet and unsettled it's NOTHING like a UK winter, especially the last one. All the houses we looked at for rental had central heating, ours has a huge woodburner which is more than sufficeint to keep it warm. I didn't wear my thick heavy duffle coat again once we're flown out of snow gripped Gatwick, nor the hat and gloves, the arctic northerly wind wasn't here, the beach still looked incredible in a storm.
> 
> Cost of living here is about the same as the UK I think - as Jojo says, alcohol is much cheaper, petrol a bit, council tax etc also cheaper. Fuel bills a bit less even with central heating and a hungry wood fire, and we stopped using it at the beginning of April.
> 
> We very much liked Nerja/Almunecar as well, that's near Mojacar right?? Same kind of mountain/beach/interior we have here...


ah - but it's your first winter


just wait til you get used to it


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Mild, and if not mild, short winters. I know this year was an exception. If we get another one like that, a short break in the Canaries perhaps.
> 
> Why not the Canaries? I think I've picked up on this forum, the Canaries is a very expensive place to live. That is, compared to mainland Spain.
> 
> Derek


Hello Derek,

Welcome to the forum.

I disagree with your perception of the Canary Islands. I live and have done for some time now on the Canarian island of El Hierro. Things here are cheaper than the mainland Spain, that is because we are a Z.E.C. Zona Especial Canarias, similar to the Channel Islands, because of this our tax like V.A.T. is only set at 4% consequently the main products are far cheaper.

Diesel was this week 76 cents a litre, lager beer 2€ a pint, two course meal out with drinks 25€. Grocery bill cheaper than England. Heating and air conditioning bill, not a single penny, our temperate climate allows for this. I have an apartment on the coast in a small village, where the temperature rarely goes below 18ºC and not often above 30ºC.

I am a pensioner, both me and the Boss Lady, get free health care and prescription charges all on the incredible Spanish Health service.

The down side is if you are commuting to and fro England our little Island is a Pig to get to. But because we are residents inter island ferry and air fares are at half price.

I can recommend the Canary Islands, I first came in 1962 and way back then I was enchanted with the archipelago, and still am,

Boseley


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Derek

Main think I would pick up on is your wifes back problem.
My neighbour has a similar thing. I suffer a bit of back trouble, nothing serious though.

We picked this area around Gandia / Oliva / Denia because we really liked it. The cost of living seems to be lower than the south from what I have seen reported. I did a lot of research before we moved here, but the one thing I overlooked was humidity. I can be very humid around here at times, although we do have a really hot summer ... and that humidity can play havoc with artritis or back problems. My neighbour made the same mistake.

So bear that in mind when you make your decision


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Derek
> 
> Main think I would pick up on is your wifes back problem.
> My neighbour has a similar thing. I suffer a bit of back trouble, nothing serious though.
> ...


true - & it does seem to be getting more humid every summer & wetter every winter - so if the damps affects the back problem there's not much relief


the air is incredibly clear though - so for asthmatics it's great


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Retiring to Spain can be a daunting but rewarding experience. But, you must remember it can go pear-shape also. The good military advisors will always suggest you leave room for a retreat, if necessary. Therefore, I would suggest you rent your home in the UK and become a renter in Spain. This could be your first proper move and you are in profit before you even start.

You now need to be decisive (military term again). Draw up a SWOT analysis – Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, Threats. Look at them coldly as an analysis for me would be different from yours.

OK – You’ve decided to move – Where do we go? You need an airport within 1 hour drive, a place with locals and expats, walking activity, local bus service (even if you have a car), medical care, hospital, Beach (more important than you think), Decent Supermarket (not a hut with M&S written over the door), Restaurants, Shops, Pharmacy, Level Walking areas, Play Areas for when grandchildren visit. All sounds obvious? But, be careful.

Visit Spain in the off season and rent for 2 – 4 weeks in whatever area you decide you think is right for you. Rental is relatively cheap Oct – April so you can have a bit of an adventure. Ensure your long term choice does not turn into a ghost town in winter/spring with no supermarket etc. Believe me you will soon discover where you want to live or more important where you don't want to live.

Don’t forget neighbours are important wherever you move. To have a good neighbour, you must be a good neighbour. Shared interests etc are tantamount for success in your move.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Leper said:


> Retiring to Spain can be a daunting but rewarding experience. But, you must remember it can go pear-shape also. The good military advisors will always suggest you leave room for a retreat, if necessary. Therefore, I would suggest you rent your home in the UK and become a renter in Spain. This could be your first proper move and you are in profit before you even start.
> 
> You now need to be decisive (military term again). Draw up a SWOT analysis – Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, Threats. Look at them coldly as an analysis for me would be different from yours.
> 
> ...


Some good advice there Leper, well put


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Derek H said:


> Not many of you expats will realise, last weekend was our summer here in Northampton. We had temperatures in the high 20's. So that we can get over the shock, we now are back to our seasonal mid teens.
> 
> Weather is not improving here. To paraphrase Larry Grayson, "Ooh, what a grey day.
> Go on, be smug.. I would.
> ...


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ditto*



Derek H said:


> Not many of you expats will realise, last weekend was our summer here in Northampton. We had temperatures in the high 20's. So that we can get over the shock, we now are back to our seasonal mid teens.
> 
> Why do I wish to share this with you? 'Cos I'm going to need your help.
> 
> ...


Hi Derek, I too have a back problem and arthritis and like your wife am much better in the heat. We went to Spain in April for a week and i felt totally different to what i do in England.I was much more mobile and in far less pain than i usually am. We like you and your wife, came home and made the decision to move to Spain and our cottage is on the market and as soon as its sold were off to Spain. Now i know its not always hot and i know they have rain and snow but its not the same as the UK is it! Also the air quality is good in the hills so hopefully my asthma will also improve.
Hope all goes well for you and also for us in our adventures!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Derek, I too have a back problem and arthritis and like your wife am much better in the heat. We went to Spain in April for a week and i felt totally different to what i do in England.I was much more mobile and in far less pain than i usually am. We like you and your wife, came home and made the decision to move to Spain and our cottage is on the market and as soon as its sold were off to Spain. Now i know its not always hot and i know they have rain and snow but its not the same as the UK is it! Also the air quality is good in the hills so hopefully my asthma will also improve.
Hope all goes well for you and also for us in our adventures!


----------



## Joturke (Sep 24, 2009)

Indeed Spain is a vast country and for sure many parts are geared up for rain and cold weather. Many immigrants coming into Spain find out quickly the vast differences in the weather and temps, unfortunately many think that their experience is what all will experience in all parts of Spain and comment as if it is the same for all wherever and whatever the quality of their home.

Choose wisely and you will be ok.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Joturke said:


> Indeed Spain is a vast country and for sure many parts are geared up for rain and cold weather. Many immigrants coming into Spain find out quickly the vast differences in the weather and temps, unfortunately many think that their experience is what all will experience in all parts of Spain and comment as if it is the same for all wherever and whatever the quality of their home.
> 
> Choose wisely and you will be ok.


Yes, we are near Madrid and have double glazing for example to keep out the snowy wind that we get in the winter, and we also have central heating. We got rid of the tiled floors in almost all of the house and laid cork down. Others have pit in wooden flooring or bamboo. We don't have carpets, but if you want them, why not get them??? Some friends of mine have huge Algerian rugs down in winter which they roll up and store in the summer. Personally I don't like rugs 'cos they just seem to attract the dust and require lots of cleaning. 
It does get very cold here, but the air is extremely dry which is smth to think about if you suffer from arthritis and the like...


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Hi Derek,

I live inland near Antequera, 45 minutes from the coast and Malaga airport, 1 hour from Cordoba, 1 hour from Granada, 1 hour from Ronda, 25 minutes from the beautiful lakes where you can swim and take a BBQ, nearby is El Chorro where they filmed Von Ryans Express. Last year we drove for 3 hours via Seville to Portugal. The weather is fantastic, the spanish are friendly, I have lived here for 6 years, the cost of living is cheaper. I only wish i had done it earlier. All the best in your search.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Classified said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> I live inland near Antequera, 45 minutes from the coast and Malaga airport, 1 hour from Cordoba, 1 hour from Granada, 1 hour from Ronda, 25 minutes from the beautiful lakes where you can swim and take a BBQ, nearby is El Chorro where they filmed Von Ryans Express. Last year we drove for 3 hours via Seville to Portugal. The weather is fantastic, the spanish are friendly, I have lived here for 6 years, the cost of living is cheaper. I only wish i had done it earlier. All the best in your search.


I've just looked on Google earth at the lakes. They are stunning. Where's me boots? This is probably the best thing about having an open mind as to where we will live.
Thank you, Classified, this is just the type of input I would appreciate. 

Cheers Derek


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

To all Spanish Expats.

If you have the time, let us know what area you are in, your likes and dislikes of your area.

As Joturke said, Spain is a vast country. So much to see, such little time. Only 2 week holidays over the next 3 years to find the spot. Can I get a move to Spain on the NHS ? Only joking, be nice though. 

Nik's (OH), is having a bad time at the moment with her back. Admitted to hospital Wednesday. X rays and now MRI scan to see if damage is old, and inflamed, or a new injury. To make things even more interesting, Sat in the chair by her bedside, and managed to put my back into spasm. 
She does not need to know that. And she won't unless she reads this. By then it'll be to late. Never rains, but pours. 

Keep postings coming please. You are my eyes and ears on this at the moment.

Cheers Derek


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Derek,

I have just had a week in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, no reps involved. Very inexpensive we have stocked up on Tea Bags and all sorts of other things that we cannot get on El Hierro.

I would suggest that you do the same, book a few weeks on the island of your choice, get away from the tourist areas, you will find a whole new world, it should open your eyes. This will also apply to the Peninsular. Also if you should ever want to come here, I can point you in the right direction. 

H


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Hepa said:


> on El Hierro.
> 
> Also if you should ever want to come here, I can point you in the right direction.
> 
> H



Thanks Hepa. A great help again, cheers mate.
I've got to be honest, the thought of coming over to your island ( it's your island now ) intrigues me no end. Now if I can persuade my good lady, job done. Problems that come immediately to mind are :-

Access to Hospitals, if required.
Ease of travel from the UK, for kids and one day grand kids.
Cost of rentals, although you have already said that perhaps this is going to be a deal cheaper than say, Gran C or Tenerife.

If (and when), we do come over, it's nice to know that you would be there to hold our hand if needed.

Thanks again, Derek


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Derek,

I have sent you a P.M.


----------

